# can't get Via Velocity network driver to work

## drive55

I have a new Abit NF7-S2G m/b with an onboard Via Velocity ethernet interface.  I am using Gentoo kernel 2.6.11-r4 (gentoo-dev-sources).  I compiled velocity support into the kernel (not as a module), but no luck.  I also got the Via linux driver that was referred to in other posts, and when I ran "make install", this is what I got:

```
head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.11-gentoo-r4/build SUBDIRS=/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4'

head: `-1' option is obsolete; use `-n 1' since this will be removed in the future

  CC [M]  /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.c: In function `velocity_suspend':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.c:2394: error: too many arguments to function `pci_save_state'

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.c: In function `velocity_resume':

/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.c:2430: error: too many arguments to function `pci_restore_state'

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget/velocity_main.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4/velocityget] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r4'

make: *** [default] Error 2

```

Any suggestions?

----------

## mattst88

I have two of these (PCI versions) running in some computers I have gentoo installed on and have no problems.  I highly suggest you compile the drivers directly into the kernel.  what does '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status' give you?  You need to make sure that the ethernet interface has been started up.  If its not, then run '/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start'.  Hope it works for you.

----------

## drive55

My first try was with compiling the driver directly into the kernel.

>less /etc/conf.d/net

......

iface_eth0="10.10.10.3 broadcast 10.10.10.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

......

>/etc/init.d/net.eth0

 * Bringing eth0 up via DHCP...                                           [ !! ]

>/etc/init.d/net.eth0 status

 * status:  started

The above were done with the network cable plugged into the other card.  I'm on a LAN, the router/gateway is 10.10.10.1.  The kernel I am using now actually has the driver compiled into it, but since it wasn't working I tried using Via's driver.

----------

## drive55

Ok, just for the heck of it, I tried the Via card again, and now it's working  :Confused:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  with dhcp AND with my static IP settings.  Truly weird.  Thanks for the help anyway matt!

----------

## rootusr

I have 2.6.11-rc4 and also 2.6.9 and I can't find where to configure support for the velocityget. I see the drivers in the kernel tree, but I don't see it when I do make menuconfig. am I just blind?

Thanks in advance

--Andrew

----------

## drive55

In the network drivers sections of menuconfig, you have to look under the 1000 mb section instead of the 10/100 mb section.

----------

## rootusr

Yeah, I know, I've been compiling kernels for a while now (since '97)

I have selected

[*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

[ ]   Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly  

but in network drivers (1000 Mbit) all I have are these options...

< > Alteon AceNIC/3Com 3C985/NetGear GA620 Gigabit support

< > D-Link DL2000-based Gigabit Ethernet support

< > Intel(R) PRO/1000 Gigabit Ethernet support

< > National Semiconduct DP83820 support

< > Packet Engines Hamachi GNIC-II support

< > Packet Engines Yellowfin Gigabit-NIC support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< > Realtek 8169 gigabit ethernet support

< > New SysKonnect GigaEthernet support (EXPERIMENTAL) 

< > Marvell Yukon Chipset / SysKonnect SK-98xx Support (DEPRECATED)

< > Broadcom Tigon3 support

No Via velocity support to be seen.

I greped for it, and found it's CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY (or something like that)

and just threw that into my .config file and compiled from there, but I'd like to know why it isn't in my menuconfig options...

Thanks for the help

----------

## jsm84

I seem to be having the same problem as Andrew, but worse (using 2.6.12-gentoo-r2). I also don't see the menuconfig option for VIA Velocity under: 

Device Drivers -> Networking support -> Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

 The option simply isn't there. I also tried putting 

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

 in my kernel config, and it doesn't work. Somehow, after I edit .config, and recompile the kernel, the "CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY..." line isn't in .config (yes, I did save the changes), and there isn't such a driver in /lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r2/ either. 

But I did notice on another one of my boxes running 2.6.12-gentoo (no revision number) that it shows up in menuconfig and compiles just fine. Perhaps this is a bug with the 2.6.12-gentoo-r2 patchset? I know I can always use VIA's official driver, or revert to a previous kernel version, but I just thought it was worth mentioning.

--Josh

----------

## HeissFuss

You need to enable [*]Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) and inside of that [*] EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers in order to get the Velocity option in 1000Mbit drivers.

----------

## big c

I've done all off this and is still isn't working.

----------

